
Ask HN: Can we talk about recent Mozilla layoffs? - siscia
Hi HN,<p>Mozilla was, is, and hopefully will be, a fundamental part of the web.<p>The recent round of layoffs in Mozilla is an important news for our community that deserve to be discussed. I saw a couple of new hitting the front page, and both were flagged to the obliviom.<p>This does not allow us to discuss the issue properly and it is a shame.<p>Can we somehow repost the news and have an healthy discussion about it?<p>Thanks
======
tlb
There is a substantial, ongoing discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336)

------
kgraves
We should, my only gripe about the recent Mozilla layoffs is that after all
the funding they had from Google, they didn't focus on creating products which
make money.

I know there is Pocket and a VPN but IMO I don't think its enough.

------
lnanek2
There was a couple long lived stories about it. General consensus was they
should concentrate on Firefox and stop wasting money on other stuff. Later
ones were probably just flagged as dupes.

